# air-pot sizing



## DankHobbyist (Nov 10, 2014)

I am going to put 5 plants under 600w  scrog.  I got the .3 liter starter air pots.  What size should I transplant to?  I would like to transplant 2x.  I don't know what sizes I should get to transplant to.  I will be using nectar for the gods mix #4 media.


----------



## umbra (Nov 10, 2014)

not on the metric system, lol. but 6 litre, then 20 litre or so


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice setup.


----------



## DankHobbyist (Nov 11, 2014)

What color base does 6liter have can't find it.


----------

